# No key signature for recording session?



## Fibigero (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi,
so I'm currently preparing parts for a recording session and know that it's preferred to have no key signature in film music when session players just sight read. So creating the concert score/conductor score everything is without a key signature and just using accidentals. But what about the parts of transposing instruments like Trumpet or Horn? Switching in sibelius from the conductor score to the parts, I see the Horn part automatically has 1 sharp (like it's in G-major), the trumpet part 2 sharps (like D major). Should I get rid of those and have them in (basically) Cmajor, and just use accidentals where they are needed, or are those players used to see those sharps no matter what and it's recommended to keep it?


----------



## JT (Dec 22, 2020)

When notating transposing instruments in a keyless score, their default key signature is not displayed. All accidentals are written out.

IMO, the decision to use or not use a key signature is up to the composer and the cue. Same thing with transposed scores or concert pitch scores. Make sure you have communication about the music so there are no surprises at the session.


----------



## JJP (Dec 22, 2020)

The idea that session musicians don't like key signatures when sight-reading is a myth. It depends on the situation. If you are doing cues that are each clearly in a key, then definitely use key signatures. That makes it easier for musicians to read. Nobody wants to look at something that is clearly in F-minor or Db-major with no key signature. It becomes impossible to get a sense of the tonality or if there is a change in key from looking at the page. It's also hard to see if there are any chromatic notes.

If the tonality is nebulous or changing frequently (like much film music that doesn't settle in a key), then a key signature may not be appropriate. Do whatever makes the music clearest for the performers.

The reason your parts in Sibelius show a key when transposed is probably because you have Sibelius set to the Key of C rather than telling it to not show key signatures at all.


----------



## Fibigero (Dec 22, 2020)

JJP said:


> The idea that session musicians don't like key signatures when sight-reading is a myth. It depends on the situation. If you are doing cues that are each clearly in a key, then definitely use key signatures. That makes it easier for musicians to read. Nobody wants to look at something that is clearly in F-minor or Db-major with no key signature. It becomes impossible to get a sense of the tonality or if there is a change in key from looking at the page. It's also hard to see if there are any chromatic notes.
> 
> If the tonality is nebulous or changing frequently (like much film music that doesn't settle in a key), then a key signature may not be appropriate. Do whatever makes the music clearest for the performers.
> 
> The reason your parts in Sibelius show a key when transposed is probably because you have Sibelius set to the Key of C rather than telling it to not show key signatures at all.


That's right, it's set to C major. I didn't know that you can tell sibelius to not show any key siganture at all


----------

